

Build - Polish - Polish - Polish - oscardelben
http://blog.oscardelben.com/build-polish-polish-polish

======
jhrobert
This explains why 80 lines of code to make a "todo list manager" in your
favorite language can turn into 80K lines of code to make it a commercial
success.

Don't confuse the sketch with the masterpiece.

~~~
wallflower
Not quite 80 KLOC and not a commercial success (but featured by Apple as App
of the Week)

<https://github.com/6wunderkinder/wunderlist>

Lots of nice Polish

